# RCP EditorPart



## Goki (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Java-Gemeinde,

ich hoffe ihr könnt einem RCP Neuling ein paar Ratschläge in Bezug auf Editoren geben.

Mein Problem: Ich möchte aus einem TreeViewer per Doppelklick Dateien in einem Editor öffnen. 

Der Treeviewer ist bereits in einem View programmiert. Aber ich verstehe nicht wie ich Dateien einem Editor (EditorPart) zuweisen kann. Muss ich den Editor, den ich in der plugin.xml bereits angelegt habe in der Perspective.java irgendwie zuweisen?

Über IPathEditorInput kann ich ja pfadbezogen Quellen angeben, oder?

Wäre super wenn mir jemand die Ganze Sache erklären könnte! Im Netz habe ich nichts gefunden.

Danke
mfg Goki


----------

